# The tragic life of Mitja Nikisch, son of Arthur Nikisch



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I never heard of Mitja Nikish when I looked, well, rather heard this
youtube video:






Mozart Piano Concerto No.20 in D minor, K.466
Orchestra: Berliner Philharmoniker
Director: Rudolf Schulz-Dornburg
Piano: Mitja Nikisch

Then, when I googled him, I read about his tragic life:

http://nfo.net/euro/en.html
(scroll down). There is also a link to his jazz recordings.
There could be a film made about his life...

Rolf
http://youtube.com/otterhouse
(my classical 78RPM and lp collection on-line)


----------

